# New Lang Fatboy has arrived!



## 73saint (May 27, 2019)

On Memorial Day, no less.  Here are a few of the first pics...I’m pretty pumped.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2019)

Daaaamnit Man, that is a big beautiful beast!

Time to put it to work.

*Like!*


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2019)

That's a bigg'in. Congratulations on the bad boy. Looking forward to see it in use.
Point for sure

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (May 27, 2019)

Man you can cook some serious meat in that. Congrats!


----------



## hardcookin (May 27, 2019)

That thing is awesome!! Enjoy your knew smoker.
I'm smoking on an 84D


----------



## JC in GB (May 27, 2019)

Fantastic looking rig.  Wow, that baby is sweet.  Can't wait to see you fill that thing up!


----------



## sauced (May 28, 2019)

Wow what a rig!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## weev (May 28, 2019)

awesome rig you got there    is the front chamber a grill?


----------



## flatbroke (May 28, 2019)

Looks great Rob, Congratulations


----------



## 73saint (May 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Daaaamnit Man, that is a big beautiful beast!
> 
> Time to put it to work.
> 
> *Like!*


Thanks Chile!  Already got her seasoned and Smokin!



gmc2003 said:


> That's a bigg'in. Congratulations on the bad boy. Looking forward to see it in use.
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!!



jcam222 said:


> Man you can cook some serious meat in that. Congrats!


Yeah you right jcam!


hardcookin said:


> That thing is awesome!! Enjoy your knew smoker.
> I'm smoking on an 84D


Thanks Hardcooking!  Been using a 36 this ones a little bigger!



JC in GB said:


> Fantastic looking rig.  Wow, that baby is sweet.  Can't wait to see you fill that thing up!


Thank you JC!



sauced said:


> Wow what a rig!!! Congratulations!!!


Thanks Sauced, she sure is sweet!


weev said:


> awesome rig you got there    is the front chamber a grill?


Thanks weev, yes it’s a charcoal cooker. 


flatbroke said:


> Looks great Rob, Congratulations


Thanks flat!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2019)

WOW!!
That is some awesome looking rig!!
Al


----------



## greatfx1959 (May 29, 2019)

dayum..................................that is a beaut!


----------



## uncle eddie (May 29, 2019)

Wow is right - that rig is HUGE and awesome looking.  LIKE


----------



## Dantij (Jun 13, 2019)

Kinda makes my 48 look like a little booger!


----------



## dog1234 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice unit!!!!!!

I would love one also!!!!!


----------



## Big Jon's BBQ (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm new to this forum, but I have been really studying up on smokers and the Fatboy is one I have my eye set on! Great looking rig! Just curious since you've had it, are you pleased with it? I havent seen much on the Fatboy other than just the langs videos. Thanks!


----------



## 73saint (Oct 3, 2019)

Big Jon's BBQ said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I have been really studying up on smokers and the Fatboy is one I have my eye set on! Great looking rig! Just curious since you've had it, are you pleased with it? I havent seen much on the Fatboy other than just the langs videos. Thanks!


Man I love it more and more every day.  It cooks like a champ.  I do smoked meats, hang/smoke sausages, jerky, charcoal bbq.  Cold smoke bacon.  Anything and everything.  And with the fatboy I can do it in high volume output.  She’s a beast!!


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 4, 2019)

73saint said:


> Man I love it more and more every day.  It cooks like a champ.  I do smoked meats, hang/smoke sausages, jerky, charcoal bbq.  Cold smoke bacon.  Anything and everything.  And with the fatboy I can do it in high volume output.  She’s a beast!!



The Langs are smoking machines,really put out a nice product!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 4, 2019)

How does it hold temps. How much wood does it take to keep this monster rolling. Rig looks very nice.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 4, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> How does it hold temps. How much wood does it take to keep this monster rolling. Rig looks very nice.


It holds temps like a champ.  I rarely if ever have to even rotate.  I don’t find that it uses much more wood than my 36, just bigger splits.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2019)

Missed the first post. That is Beautiful. I'm guessing you don't have to halve Racks of Ribs or Brisket to get them to fit in that smoker. I'm smart that way!...JJ


----------



## Big Jon's BBQ (Oct 4, 2019)

That's awesome! Do the temps vary between the top and bottom since its so big?


----------



## 73saint (Oct 4, 2019)

Big Jon's BBQ said:


> That's awesome! Do the temps vary between the top and bottom since its so big?


Just a touch higher, but not much.  When I take my time and build the fire properly, and give the cook chamber time to level out, the difference is negligible.  And I know I’m not the only one who says that, I’m on the Lang smoker owners FB Page, and have had some in-depth conversations with other fatboy owners, who’s opinions I trust.  They say the same.


----------

